# Should I Get a Male or Female Cockatiel?



## sdellin (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey All,

I am new to this forum. I didn't know there was one just for cockatiels.
Anyway, I have a female cockatiel who is about 10 years old. I've had cockatiels all my life. I want to get another cockatiel to live with Kaiya. She could use some companionship. I was going to get another female, but I know from experience that males sing more and can learn to say some words.

My question: Would it be okay to put a male with my female? I don't want them to breed, so i'm thinking that if my girl lays an egg I can just remove it. I do not plan to provide a nest box, so maybe she won't lay.

Does anyone have advice on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have my boys and girls together and i don't have a problem 
if she lays an egg you can boil them or replace them with the fake ones
never remove them or she will continue laying more eggs, you can remove them untill she gets bored of them.
Welcome to the forum  hope to see some pics of her


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i agree, you should not remove the eggs she will just lay more to replace it


if you dont want breeding, another female will work better for you


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

i have a male and female living together and have had no problems as of yet, though my male is still young. There are ways to reduce the chances of laying eggs as well like rearranging the cage, making sure theres nothing they can see as a nest or nest material, longer night time hours etc.


----------

